# Setting up my POD X3 Live for recording



## Freddyboy (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello dear guitar gods, 

I have played around with my X3 live for a while now. Time to set things up for recording, have just used it "live" before. 

So how should I do this to get the best sound? 

I have a Motu 828 mk3 external firewire soundcard, I use Logic 8. 

Also I would like to try some of your guitar tones, can I do this by downloading them and adding in "pod farm"? 

I have no S/PDIF cable, I've heard that this is the best way to go, or? 

Do I need any special S/PDIF cable for my pedal? Or does any type of S/PDIF do? I've heard some horror stories about breaking your pedal with the wrong brand, but that sounds like BS, or? 

So what set up would you guys recommend for me? 

...and USB is a possibility too. Hm.. Can I just connect my pedal via USB and the guitar connected to the pedal? 


Thanks! 

too many stupid questions? 

Anyone? 

Must be more people with x3 that could tell me about their experiences..


----------



## wammy_bar (Nov 19, 2008)

use usb, it is what everyone else does and it works for them obviously.


----------



## Freddyboy (Nov 20, 2008)

wammy_bar said:


> use usb, it is what everyone else does and it works for them obviously.



Do you know anything about that thingie called "pod farm"? 

Well I downloaded it and will give it a try, since its free. But thats more like guitar rig or something like that? You dont really need a pedal, right? 

Thanks for answer anyway.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 20, 2008)

I record with S/PDIF. If your interface has the right input, this is what I'd recommend, as it cuts out some extra audio conversions, and you don't have to worry about the cable introducing noise between the POD and the computer. Pretty much any S/PDIF cable should be fine as long as it's not a complete piece of garbage. It's a digital signal, so it's not as important as your other cables. I don't think the cable could damage anything unless the dimensions on the ends were off or something. POD Farm is just a VST version of Line 6's stuff. If you can plug your guitar straight into the interface on your computer, it's probably worth messing around with. It's especially handy since you'll be able to change the settings after you record, and you'll still have the dry guitar tracks to use with reamping later if you ever feel like it.


----------



## Freddyboy (Nov 20, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> I record with S/PDIF. If your interface has the right input, this is what I'd recommend, as it cuts out some extra audio conversions, and you don't have to worry about the cable introducing noise between the POD and the computer. Pretty much any S/PDIF cable should be fine as long as it's not a complete piece of garbage. It's a digital signal, so it's not as important as your other cables. I don't think the cable could damage anything unless the dimensions on the ends were off or something. POD Farm is just a VST version of Line 6's stuff. If you can plug your guitar straight into the interface on your computer, it's probably worth messing around with. It's especially handy since you'll be able to change the settings after you record, and you'll still have the dry guitar tracks to use with reamping later if you ever feel like it.



Alrighty, thanks for your input Tom! I'll buy me one of those S/PDIF cables, as I think it might come in handy. I understand the benefits with using emulation within the DAW, so you dont need to re-record stuff if you dislike the original sound. But at the same time it takes more juice out of the computer. 

And yes I have a S/PDIF on my MOTU-card. 

I've seen that you guys have posted a lot of tone-patches and stuff here, can I update my pedal with these sounds? Or can I just add them in software like podfarm? 

So many questions, sry about that. I'm really greatful for your response guys. Thanks!


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 20, 2008)

You should be able to import X3 and XT patches into a POD X3 or POD Farm, but I haven't really messed with it. I tried once with the POD X3 software just to see how it worked, but the software wasn't working right, and I gave up after getting pissed at it a few times. This was about a year ago, though.


----------

